
Linux Fu: The Linux Shuffle - jrepinc
https://hackaday.com/2020/02/03/linux-fu-the-linux-shuffle/
======
pickdenis
Generating random permutations uniformly is a nontrivial problem that I have
solved in (probably) close but incorrect ways using RNGs directly. Knowing
about `shuf` would have helped a lot!

